# Sorry, she's not a bird...



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

... but I thought you might like to see my latest rehab!

She's 5 weeks old, a real darling, and her name is *Chai*.
I scooped her up with my seagull net a week ago from the garden of a derelict house where her mother had abandoned her. She's fine now, has learned to play and use the kitty litter and she's going to a new home in the next couple of days.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

What a doll..........kittens are so cute..........why can't they STAY kittens?


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Darling little kitty...thanks for sharing.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

OOOHHHH !!!! I just want to cuddle and love her! What a lovey and she seems to be a bit sassy too!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Oh how adorable. I just want to squish her. She's lucky you saved her. Calico cats are always female. They're getting one pretty little girl.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

What a sweetheart! She's going to make someone very happy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

OMG. cuteness overload. Good for you rescuing this little beauty. My biggest problem would be in letting her go......


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Jay3 said:


> Oh how adorable. I just want to squish her. She's lucky you saved her. Calico cats are always female. They're getting one pretty little girl.


Actually that's a myth there are male calicos, they're usually rare.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

BirdDogg10 said:


> Actually that's a myth there are male calicos, they're usually rare.


That is true.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

BirdDogg10 said:


> Actually that's a myth there are male calicos, they're usually rare.


Thank you for the information. I did not know that.


----------



## Noisy_minor (Jun 20, 2008)

Same as most gingers are male, but every now and again you get a female. Cute little kitty. shes definetly going to make some ones day.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is the cutest little rehab patient I've seen with four legs in some time!!!

Thank you for rescuing this little one and for sharing!


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> What a doll..........kittens are so cute..........why can't they STAY kittens?


Do you mean restless, constantly getting into trouble, and with megasharp little needles for teeth and claws?...


----------

